# How to Solve a Fisher Cube



## Luke Terzich (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey Cubers,

We have created a tutorial guide on solving the Fisher Cuber.

Learn how to solve a Fisher Cube and let us know what you think...


----------



## trucdev88 (Nov 15, 2017)

Great tutorial Marty. Even though I already know how to solve this puzzle it was still enjoyable to watch, especially since the way you solve it is a little different to how I solve it.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

I use CFOP on that cause you can't really use roux


----------

